# Stihl FS 96



## crappiemiser (Sep 16, 2016)

anyone know how old these brush cutters are ? Also how much they are worth in good running condition? I think it's made in Japan. Thanks


----------



## DND 9000 (Sep 17, 2016)

They were built from 1986 to 1989. Displacement: 31,7cm³, 1,1kW.


----------

